# Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?



## Karstein (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Flyfishers,

habe mir gestern erstmals eine Teeny T-300 Klasse 7-10 zugelegt mit 8 Meter schnellsinkender Spitze. Einsatzbereiche sollen skandinavischer/ kanadischer Lachsfluss und norwegischer Fjord (Seelachs, Pollack, Makrele, MeFo, Lachs) sein.

Habt ihr die Schnur in Gebrauch und schon Erfahrungen gesammelt bezüglich Sinkrate und Wurfverhalten?

Viele Grüße

Karsten  #h


----------



## schroe (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hallo Carsten,
die T-200 habe ich zum Streamerfischen im Fluss auf Strömungszander verwendet.
Bin damit ziemlich zufrieden. Weich, reibungsarme Oberfläche und robust (hatte viele Kontakte mit Steinschüttungen).
Die 200er ist schon eine ziemliche Peitsche an der 8er Sage, die 300er wird hammermäßig aus den Ringen schießen. Pass auf, dass die Finger nicht in die Runningline kommen. :q 
Wenn du schon mit etwa der Hälfte der Länge des Schußkopfs beschleunigst, zieht sie gut raus.
Wirst du sicher viel Spaß mit haben. #6

Fast vergessen, sie sinkt sehr schnell. Eine Rate habe ich nicht errechnet/ermittelt. #t


----------



## Karstein (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ schroe:  #t  weia, das klingt so brachial, wie ich es gehofft habe!!!  #t 

Wie lang ist denn Deine Sage? Ich wollte mit einer 10ft YAD Klasse 8 an´s Werk gehen, weil sie ein ordentliches Rückgrat hat und nicht so edel ist wie die Sage. Dazu dann Lachs- und Hechtstreamer mit Hakengröße 1 - 1/0 - fische diese Kombi natürlich nur mit dicker Sonnenbrille, noch dickerem Pulli und überbreiter Kopfbedeckung!   

Ach ja! Welche Vorfachlänge würdest denn in etwa empfehlen für annähernd gute Wurfeigenschaften? Will 0,30er durchgängiges Mono bzw. Amnesia benutzen. Meinst, 1,50m reichen?

Herzlichen Dank schon mal an Dich!


----------



## Micky Finn (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hi Karsten, PM kam an,

ich hab mir der Teeny schon vom Motorboot im Roten Meer und im Jemen geschleppt und gut gefangen weil die Fliege schön unter der Oberfläche läuft.
Das Werfen ist etwas "schlackerig" aber der Schußkopf zieht alles raus und du kannst damit auch ohne Problem "halbe Hähnchen" werfen. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich eine 450er, allerdings eingekürzt auf ca. 6 Meter - das Ganze an einer 11er Sage.
Auf jeden Fall kommst du mit deiner 300er auch ruck zuck auf tiefe. Die Rute sollte zum Abheben jedoch genügend Rückgrad haben, da sich die Schur ja immer irgendwie  tief unter Wasser befindet und nicht wie ne Schwimmende oder Intermediat beim einstrippen auf oder im Film schwimmt.

Vorfachlänge würde ich nicht länger wie 1 Meter nehmen, Durchmesser kann ruhig etwas Stärker sein, ich denk die Fische in Norge stören sich auch nicht an einer 35er oder 40er. Ich hab oft einfach 30 lbs Mono drangeknüpft weil ich es halt dabei hatte.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Habe die mal an der Rute eines Freundes ausprobiert. Welche Größe es war kann ich nicht mahr sagen, aber sie ließ sich ausgesprochen schnell und leicht auf Geschwindigkeit bringen.  #6


----------



## schroe (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ Carsten,
eine 9 und eine 10ft. 
Wegen der Streamergröße brauchst du dir wirklich keine Sorgen zu machen, Micky formulierte es ja schon trefflich. :q 
Gefischte Vorfachlängen waren zwischen 50 und 70cm, also eher kurz. Der Strömungsdruck schob den Streamer bei längeren Vorfächern immer wieder vom Grund weg.
Die YAD Rute kenne ich leider nicht, wird aber vermutlich gut zu tun bekommen. :q 
Zur Beschleunigung reicht jedenfalls ein Doppelzug, dann gehts richtig raus. 
Dicke Jacke und Pulli sind schon mal ein Plus. #6 

PS: Du hast mich auf eine gute Idee gebracht.Werde nach drei Jahren Flifi-Abstinenz, meine Ausrüstung mal mit nach Norge nehmen. Zum wieder einarbeiten, natürlich mit Integralhelm.


----------



## Karstein (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Du hast mich auf eine gute Idee gebracht.Werde nach drei Jahren Flifi-Abstinenz, meine Ausrüstung mal mit nach Norge nehmen. Zum wieder einarbeiten, natürlich mit Integralhelm.



@ schroe: und genau DAS ist mein Beweggrund! Mein Weibchen lässt mich vor lauter Meereshysterie ja nicht mehr an die Mörrum (siehe auch Thread im Ordner "Angeln in Schweden and so on" *seufz*), und ich will doch wenigstens mal wieder eine Fliegenrolle kreischen hören!   

Der Helm ist anstrebenswert, ich werde das Vorfach nach ersten Einschlägen im Pulli bestimmt auch auf Deine 50 cm kürzen!  :q 

@ Andreas: das klingt nach ganz tief runter mit der Teeny!? Mit der Schnuraufnahme dürfte es weniger problematisch werden, ich strippe die Wäscheleine sowieso immer bis Ufernähe ein. (guter Gedankengang: ich habe irgendwo noch ´nen Stripping Basket, der ist hilfreich bei den ganzen Findlingen an meinem norwegischen Hot Spot!) Was hast eigentlich alles drillen können im Jemen mit der Kombo?

@ all: habe vorhin in Wolfgang Schultes Buch "Streamerfischen" nachgeschlagen - übrigens ein Muss für jede FliFi-Bibliothek! Darin schlägt er für das Fjordangeln auch ´ne Teeny 300 bzw. 400 T oder eine Quick Descent bis 650 grains vor! Er hat ein 1 - 1,50m langes Monovorfach dran, also wird das schon klappen mit den Bewohnern der Abbruchkante, denke ich!  #:


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Grüß' Dich Karsten!!

 Ich habe früher, wenn ich richtig runter mit meiner Zweihand am Rhein auf Zander wollte mit der Teeny 400er gefischt, und es mußte schon reichtlich tief sein, damit ich bei wirklich kräftiger Strömung nicht ständig am Grund fest hing.
 Wenn's was weniger kräftig strömte und nicht ganz so tief war ging ne 300er und 200er ganz gut.

 Nebenbei bemerkt, damals hatte ich meine Yad 7-8er Einhand auch oft im Einsatz.
 Zur NOT warf sie auch die 400er ... die 300er ist aber passender... wenn man gleich danach die 200er warf, glaubte man gar nix mehr zu spüren. ;-)
 Sehr gut ist auch die 10er, die es von Yad mal gab.
 Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Ruten dieser Marke bin ich bis heute begeistert.
 Es ist nichts für das feinfühlige, wohlgetimte Fischen, aber passable Raubfischfliegenrute, die ne Teeny, oder ne BassTaper mit 4/0er Streamer bei Wind und einigermassenem Timing raushaut sind es allemal!

 Auch vom Boot würde ich nicht auf den Schnurkorb verzichten!!

 Tight Lines und screaming Reels

 Ralph


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hallo Ralph, Nachbar!

Fein zu hören, dass Du die Kombination YAD - Teeny schon im Einsatz hattest mit Erfolg! (ich gestehe, die Schnur steckt noch in der Verpackung, ich hatte noch keine Zeit die Loops anzutüdeln)

Recht hast Du - werde den Schnurkorb auch mit in´s Boot nehmen, nachdem ich mal in Irland eine nagelneue Cortland auf dem Bootsboden mit meinem Gummistiefel geschafft habe. 

Ich kenne die 10er YAD überhaupt nicht? Ist schon ein paar Jährchen her mit diesem Modell, nehme ich an?

Gruß aus gerade Kreuzberg

Karsten


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hay Karsten ...

 ... ich bin erst seit ca. 3,5 Jahren Berliner ... regierungsumzugsbedingt, wie Du schon an meinem ehemaligen Spitzen-Hausgewässer erkennen kannst.
 ;-)

 > Fein zu hören, dass Du die Kombination YAD - Teeny schon im Einsatz hattest mit Erfolg! (ich gestehe, die Schnur steckt noch in der Verpackung, ich hatte noch keine Zeit die Loops anzutüdeln)
 Yepp!!
 Sach' mal, wie stehst Du, oder ein evtl. geneigter Mitleser zu "simpler" geflochtener Leine, wie sie zum Spinnangeln verwendet wird als Backing?

> Recht hast Du - werde den Schnurkorb auch mit in´s Boot nehmen, nachdem ich mal in Irland eine nagelneue Cortland auf dem Bootsboden mit meinem Gummistiefel geschafft habe. 
 Und es wird sich nix verhaken und verklemmen ... die Teenys haben schon ganz gut Masse und ziehen ganz schön raus, und das mit dem Hut und dem "chuck-and-duck" ist sicher nicht schön anzusehen, aber ratsam.


 >Ich kenne die 10er YAD überhaupt nicht? Ist schon ein paar Jährchen her mit diesem Modell, nehme ich an?
 Ja ... '98 oder '99.
 Aber ich habe hier durch Zufalle einen Yad-2003/04 Katalog liegen.
 Ich meine, das Modell ist, oder ist vergleichbar mit:
 BestNr.: 1054-300 Rute St.Gallen, 10ft., AFTMA 8-10, €109,00
 ... leider "nur" 2teilig, aber das war meine auch. Ich sollte sie mir nochmal zulegen. Es war/ist bislang die erste Rute, welche mir durch drauftreten zerbrach.

 Gruß aus gerade Kreuzberg

 Dito aus Mitte/Regierungsviertel
 ;-))


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe hier durch Zufalle einen Yad-2003/04 Katalog liegen.
> Ich meine, das Modell ist, oder ist vergleichbar mit:
> BestNr.: 1054-300 Rute St.Gallen, 10ft., AFTMA 8-10, €109,00



Das ist ja dann exakt auch die meine YAD, die St. Gallen! Wusste nur nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, dass sie bis Klasse 10 ausgelegt ist.

Na dann erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier in Berlin! Ich darf dafür so ziemlich jede Woche geschäftlich nach BN, und das schon seit Jahren.   

Immerhin bist Du ja in die Stadt des YAD-Firmensitzes gezogen, und viele Händler hier und in der Umgebung führen die Ruten - wirst bestimmt noch fündig bezüglich der St- Gallen.

Nur leider sind hier in Berlin die Möglichkeiten für´s FliFi nicht so gut wie in NRW.. Ich war letztes Jahr erstmalig an der Sieg (in dem netten Biergarten, wo der Fährmann einen rüberstakt) - ein toller Fluss, war ja hin und weg!

Gruß um die Ecke in´s Regierungsviertel

Karsten


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja dann exakt auch die meine YAD, die St. Gallen! Wusste nur nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, dass sie bis Klasse 10 ausgelegt ist. Karsten


 Und eine 11er Leine kannst Du mit dem Ding garantiert auch noch fischen.
 Die Yad-Ruten sind ziemlich harte Dinger.
 Mit ner 8er-Leine würde ich die Rute für absolut unterpowert halten
 So auch meine offiziell" mit 7-8er titulierte ... da ist nix mit 7er ... das ist ne reine 8er ... und ne 9er zur Not ginge sicher auch bei mit ohne Wind! 



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier in Berlin! Ich darf dafür so ziemlich jede Woche geschäftlich nach BN, und das schon seit Jahren.  Karsten


 Da können wir mal ausserhalb des Forums drüber philosopieren.
 Ist jedenfalls interessant.



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin bist Du ja in die Stadt des YAD-Firmensitzes gezogen, und viele Händler hier und in der Umgebung führen die Ruten - wirst bestimmt noch fündig bezüglich der St- Gallen.
> Karsten


 Mein Bedarf an Ruten ist zwar oberflächlich gedeckt, aber eine gute Backup-Rute kann man immer brauchen. Mal schauen, wenn ich nen hunni übrig habe.



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider sind hier in Berlin die Möglichkeiten für´s FliFi nicht so gut wie in NRW.. Ich war letztes Jahr erstmalig an der Sieg (in dem netten Biergarten, wo der Fährmann einen rüberstakt) - ein toller Fluss, war ja hin und weg!
> Karsten


 Ja, die Siegfähre ist wunderbar.
 Hast Du sie schon mal bei Hochwasser gesehen?
 Lies Dir mal die Artikel von Wolfgang Schulte bezgl. der Sieg durch.
Weiter im Oberlauf ist's noch viel schöner. Oder fahr' mal zu Gees nach Köln und erkundige Dich nach der Bröhl. Dort steigen sogar mittlerweile wieder Lachse auf.



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß um die Ecke in´s Regierungsviertel
> 
> Karsten


 Bis später

 Ralph


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Die Sieg bei Hochwasser durfte ich schon öfters bestaunen, wenn ich mit dem Airportbus über den Fluss komme - sagenhaft die Strömung und kein Wunder, dass sich die Lachse in der Sieg so wohlfühlen!

Wolfgang Schulte wohnt doch in Bad Godesberg, wenn ich´s richtig im Kopf habe? Da wird die Sieg ja sein Hausfluss sein, oder?

Bei Gees habe ich schon ein paar Mal reingeschaut und mich mit diversen Lachsfliegen eingedeckt, netter Laden.

Du kannst Dir übrigens schon mal unseren Norwegen-Event hier in Berlin vormerken ("klick" auf das Banner in meiner Fußzeile) - unser Holger vom Angler´s Top Shop wird nächstes Jahr von seinem Freund unterstützt, der einen FliFi-Shop hat und der u.a. Sage, Loop und Etliches mehr mitbringen wird. Außerdem hätte ich gerne auch einen Vortrag über das Lachs- und Forellenangeln in Norwegen zum nächsten Event im Programm - gibt etliche Fliegenfischer unter den Norwegenfahrern.


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Ich glaube, langsam kommen wir off-topic.
 Mailen wir privat weiter?
commissar@web.de


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, langsam kommen wir off-topic.




Da mach dir mal keinen Kopp drumm. Das passt schon #h


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Du nu wieder ... :a...

 Karsten macht das, was ich gerne täte ... wöchentlich einmal in die Heimat ... an den Fluss meiner Kindertage, welcher nebenbei, mal von der "Natur" abgesehen, ein extrem empfehlenswertes Gewässer ist!!

 #v

 Vielleicht interessiert dies aber nicht jeden hier.

 Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!!!
 :q


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ snoekbaars: aber hallo, klar interessiert das - schließlich sind wir ja beim Thema Fliegenfischen, und ihr habt prima Antworten auf meine Ausgangsfrage gegeben, dank übrigens dafür! 

Ich gestehe, ich habe für dieses Jahr noch nicht mal eine aktuelle Fischereischeinmarke... Durch eine dicke Fortbildung ist das Jahr bis Oktober eigentlich gelaufen, zum Angeln werde ich "nur" in den Urlauben kommen...

Aber die Sieg würde ich wirklich einmal gern befischen - gibt es denn Tageskarten für den Fluss oder ist das Gewässer fest in Vereinshänden?


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Karsten ...
 ... also, MEIN Fluß ist der Rhein.
 Ich habe meist dort gefischt, weil er ist 1. unschlagbar günstig (€ 30,- por Jahr in ganz NRW) ... 2. einfach immer vor meiner Haustüre war.
 Zur Sieg hatte ich entweder keine Zeit (die Kinder waren frisch geschlüpft:q) oder keine Lust. Zumindest hätte es für eine Jahreskarte nie gelohnt. Trotzdem habe ich mich wenige Male dazu überwunden, eine Tageskarte zu kaufen.
 Mangels Erfahrung (ich war meist auf Hecht und Zander am Rhein) hielt sich mein Erfolg auch eher in Grenzen.
 Für die allermeisten Strecken gibt es Erlaubnisscheine, soweit ich weiß.
 Bei Gees in Köln, oder bei HiFish in Siegburg (beide im Anzeigenteil der Fleigenfischen) kannst Du präzise Preise und Strecken erfahren.
 Von einem Spezi, den ich wenige Jahre bevor ich nach Berlin kam kennenlernte weiss ich, dass es ausser im Sommer (tiefes, warmes und sauerstoffarmes Wasser) eine tolle Angelei sein kann, und dass es in der Sieg die wohl größten Steinfliegenlarven Europas geben soll ... fast so groß wie die in den Rockies. Er hatte mir mal erstklassige Dias gezeigt ... wow!!
 Im Zweifelsfall solltest Du eher eine Strecke irgendwo weit hinter Siegburg bevorzugen ... da ist's wirklich superschön!!!!
 Noch was ...
 jener zuvor genannte Spezi biete übrigens zusammen mit nem Kumpel Fliegenfischerkurse und GUIDING an der Sieg und/oder dem Rhein an.
 Es ist allerdings eher halbkommerziell. Nichtsdestotrotz extrem praxisorientiert und fundiert!!
 Bei Interesse finde ich auch wieder heraus wie er genau heisst, und wie man ihn ggfs. erreicht.

 Dry socks'n tight lines

 Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Du nu wieder ... :a...
> Vielleicht interessiert dies aber nicht jeden hier.
> 
> Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!!!
> :q




ich hoffe ich bin nicht falsch verstanden worden. Was ich meinte ist, dass Plauderei im AB Tradition hat und nichts mit offtopic zu tun hat #h 
Zudem ist der Thread sehr informativ.


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe ich bin nicht falsch verstanden worden. Was ich meinte ist, dass Plauderei im AB Tradition hat und nichts mit offtopic zu tun hat #h


 Nein ... ist kein Prob. #h
 Alles Bestens!!

 Bin übrigens extrem positiv überrascht über den Traffic hier im Board.
 Hier ist richtig was los ... fühle mich wohl hier!!

 Ralph


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ snoekbaars: Das ist das Tolle am AB, Ralph - hier geht´s umgehendst nach dem Motto: "Da werden Sie geholfen!"

Leider habe ich ja nie einen fahrbaren Untersatz in BN parat, insofern bin ich vom Aktionsradius her sehr eingeschränkt. Aber für eine Wochenend-Tour wäre die Sieg ja auch mal interessant, sind ja nur ca. 5,5 Stunden von der Hauptstadt aus. (ist auch einfacher als mit Rutenrohr im Flieger unterwegs zu sein)

@ truttafriend: Tim, hab eben im anderen Thread gelesen, Du willst im Oktober in Südnorge Dein Unwesen mit der Fliege am Fjord treiben? Da bin ich ja mal neugierig, was geht! Was nimmst denn mit hoch an Gerät? Für MeFos ist es in Südnorwegen sehr gut und Oktober ist ein interessanter Monat. Jürgen von der Trysnes-Anlage hatte eigentlich bei jeder Abend-Ausfahrt ein bis zwei Silberne erbeuten können zwischen den Schären, allerdings mit Blinker.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hey Karsten #h 

Ganz frisch reingestellt  :m 

Drück mich ganz feste


----------



## Micky Finn (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Moin Karsten,

zum Fliegenfischen im "warmen" Wasser (Jemen und Rotes Meer) hab ich ein etwas gespaltenes Verhältnis. Es gibt einfach bessere Methoden für die Fische dort. Als Zeitvertreib im Sinai, vor dem Früstück, konnte ich in 2 Wochen Urlaub auch mal 1 Bonito und 3 Spanische Makrelen verhaften..... gab aber auch Jahre da ging gar nix weil die Schwärme nicht in Ufernähe kamen.

Das Werfen vom Boot im tiefen Wasser an sich hat eigentlich nur wert wenn du irgendwo einen Schwarm beim Fressen erwischst. So geschehen im Jemen mit diesen großen Hornhechten und zweimal im in Roten Meer als wir uns mit dem 16-Meter-Boot an "kochendes" Wasser mit fressenden Bonitos ranpirschen konnten. 

Solche Gelegenheiten zu suchen ist aufwendig und eher Zufall wenn man beim normal Schleppen mal auf solch einen Schwarm trifft - man fährt ja nicht "leer" durch die Gegend - das heißt alle Schleppruten sind ausgelegt. 
Ist es dann soweit muß man sich erst mal um das ganze andere Geraffel kümmern damit es keinen Megatangle gibt und oft ist man ja nicht alleine auf dem Boot was die ganze Sache auch noch einschränkt. Selbst im Freßrausch tobende Fische haben den Streamer verweigert und oft kommt man auch nicht unbemerkt nah genug ran und der Spuk ist beendet bevor man in Wurfweite ist.

Beim Schleppen sieht es wieder anders aus. Fliegenrute und Tubenfliege mit einem Bergsteigerkarabiner unters Sonnendach gehängt ist extrem fängig. Allerdings eher für kleinere Fische - liegt sicher an der eingeschränkten Fliegenröße. Doraden, Weiße Thune, Spanische Makrelen etc. Im Roten Meer hatten wir auf die Fliegenrute die häufigsten Bisse und die Garantie immer an frischen Köderfisch fürs Schleppen zu kommen. Ist allerdings jedesmal ein Akt beim Stop die Leinen der Schleppruten sauber zu halten bis der "Kleinfisch" ans Boot gedrillt ist - nervt also eher auf Dauer.

Am Namsenfjord von Steg hatte ich allerdings schon Sternstunden auf Pollack und Seelachs. Dort verwendete ich allerdings eine 8/9er RST in 10 Fuß und schnell sinkenden Orvis-Schußköpfe.


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ Tim: lies mal meinen Kommentar dazu unter Deinem Artikel - ist ja wohl nur genial!!!
Den möchte ich in der Kutter & Küste abgedruckt sehen - müsste klappen, wenn Du magst?

Wo bekomme ich denn diese giftigen Wurmimitate her, habt ihr die selbst gebunden oder irgendwo gekauft???

@ MickyFinn: stelle ich mir irre schwer vor, offenes Meer und Fliegenrute. Das Schleppen mit der Fliegenrute ist ja eigentlich kein reines Fliegenfischen, aber ein Drill muss bösest abgehen an der Einhand. Wie habt ihr denn die Rute an Bord fixiert, hast sie in den Händen gehalten oder steckte sie in einem Rutenhalter?


----------



## snoekbaars (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ snoekbaars: Das ist das Tolle am AB, Ralph - hier geht´s umgehendst nach dem Motto: "Da werden Sie geholfen!"
> 
> Leider habe ich ja nie einen fahrbaren Untersatz in BN parat, insofern bin ich vom Aktionsradius her sehr eingeschränkt. Aber für eine Wochenend-Tour wäre die Sieg ja auch mal interessant, sind ja nur ca. 5,5 Stunden von der Hauptstadt aus. (ist auch einfacher als mit Rutenrohr im Flieger unterwegs zu sein)


 Karsten ... Du hast dort sicher ein Stammhotel, wo Du Unterkunft hast.
 Sach' mal wo genau.
 Je nachdem wo kann ich Dir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Zanderplatz empfehlen.
 Dann nimmste Dir ne leichte Zweihand, Deine T300, oder je nach Wasserstand ne Sinktip und ein paar Streamer, Die ich Dir verehren würde, und versuchst es auf Stachelritter.
 Ist am großen Rhein wie eine Mischung aus Meerforellen- und Lachsfischen.
 Wenn Du Pech hast steigt sogar einer der inzwischen seltenen Hechte ein ... oder ... Du hast Glück und ein Stahlforfach/HardMono vorgeschaltet!!

 Dann machen wir HandyGuiding in Bonn.
 Au ja!!

 BTW ... welche Branche biste denn?

 Ralph


----------



## Micky Finn (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hi Karsten,

das mit dem offenen Meer klappt schon.... wenn mehrere glückliche Umstände zusammentreffen... aber darauf warten hat keinen Sinn. 

In einen Rutenhalter paßt die Fliegenrute ja nicht rein, der Druck würde sie auch zum Halbkreis biegen. Einfach und effektiv ist die Methode in dem du sie an der Rolle fixierst.

Ich nehm 3 oder 4 mm Bergsteigerseil, mach ne Schlaufe (ca. 25 cm) vor dem Rollenfuß. Ne zweite kommt ans Sonnendeck. Verbindung dazwischen zum Einhängen ist ein Bergsteigerkarabiner. Läßt sich gut aus- und einhängen. Bisse hörst du wegen dem Motorengeräusch kaum, aber du siehst wie die Rute in der Aufhängung ruckt und die Verbindung sich streckt. Funktioniert übrigens auch sehr gut mit leichten Spinnruten.

Fischen aus der Hand an "Hot spots" ist aber auch ne tolle Methode..... wenn du das Rucken spürst.... kommt nicht oft vor aber wenn dann ist es ein tolles Gefühl.

Deswegen bin ich ja auch absoluter Fan der Sardinenfischerei auf die Thune.


----------



## fly-martin (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hallo

Leider habe ich am Rodvenfjord die Fliegenrute nur vom Ufer aus ausprobieren können - diese Kombi Penn Gold Medal Fly #12 mit einer Vision Koma und der Cortland Quick Descent Saltwater #10-14. ( Thread hier : http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=26555 )

Mickey Finn hatte mich schon gewarnt - ein gebündeltes Stück Leine in Schwung von hinten an den Kopf - das merkt sogar ein westfälischer Dickschädel recht deutlich!

Ich hatte nach einigen Versuchen auch das Timing und einige Würfe zogen mir recht viel Leine aus dem Schusskorb! 
Die Deep Cresent habe ich auch immer bis nah vor die Füße eingestrippt und erst dann geworfen. Dabei war ich auf den Schusskorb angewiesen denn ich stand auf einem Ausrüstungssteg; bei dem vielen Gerümpel hatte ich eigentlich kaum mit der Schnur auf dem Boden werfen können.
Ich muß zwar noch etwas am Timing feilen, aber wenn es stimmt geht die Leine recht schnell und weit raus - das Gerät an sich ist schon heftig! Stramme Rute, gute Rolle und eine richtig schnellsinkende Schnur. 
Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich noch eine 300 grains Schnur dazuholen ( Schwimm und intermediet sind vorhanden ) - schwanke noch zwischen der Teeny und der Deep Crescent ... mal shen.


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ Snoekbaars: *grins* So ein nettes Feierabend-FliFi auf Höhe Godesberg wäre natürlich eine Maßnahme, zumal ich das Equipment ja im Bonner Büro parken könnte. Allerdings sehe ich mich schon mit einem Jogger oder Radfahrer an der Promenade im Drill stehen! (da müsste schon eine Buhne herhalten als Angelplatz, gibt ja etliche)

Früher habe ich immer in der Nähe vom Bertha-von-Suttnerplatz genächtigt, neuerdings immer in Godesberg direkt.

@ MickyFinn: da war wieder der Obertüfteler am Werk, raffinierte Rutenbefestigung - alle Achtung! (stelle es mir nur fummelig vor, die Rute aus der Tampenhalterung herauszubekommen bei einem vehementen Biss?) Im Übrigen habe ich BIS HEUTE Deine komplette Jemen-Fotoserie noch net gesehen, wird das was zum 2. Norwegentreffen?

@ Martin: habe ja mit Spannung verfolgt, was ihr am Romsdalfjord auf die Schuppen legt! Einen Lachs habt ihr nicht erwischt beim Trollen?

Werde meine Teeny-Erfahrung dann im Juli hier kundtun können, wir haben etliche feine Molen und Landzungen bei uns am Moldefjord!


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich denn diese giftigen Wurmimitate her, habt ihr die selbst gebunden oder irgendwo gekauft???



Jo Karsten. Wir binden alles selbst. 
Schau mal hier So sehen die Muster aus.

Klick mich <- Das ist der Boardfliegenthread. Da findest du unsere Norgemuster auf Seite 40 und 41.





> Den möchte ich in der Kutter & Küste abgedruckt sehen - müsste klappen, wenn Du magst?



Klär mich mal auf??? Wie hängst du denn da drin?
Ob wir das veröffentlicht wissen möchten, sind wir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Wir denken drüber nach. Im AB ist das immer einfach, dass ist ist irgendwie "familär" und die Leutz kennen einen. Die Boardies wissen wie´s gemeint ist, weil man sich kennt. In einem Printmedium haben wir Angst als Profilsüchtig zu gelten und das die Leser es falsch aufnehmen. Eine Frage ist auch, ob so ein Artikel aus dem Board genommen werden muss, damit er exklusiv geprintet ist.
Warum sollte einer eine Zeitschrift kaufen, wenn er es umsonst im AB lesen kann? 
Würden wir vor die Wahl gestellt werden, wäre das AB der sichere Gewinner. Sorry.
Das sind jedenfalls unsere ersten Gedanken dabei, aber man kann und soll über alles reden

 #h


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Der Artikel sollte auch nicht aus dem AB heraus in eine Zeitschrift genommen werden. Ich dachte Du schreibst mal was Eigenes für die K&K - ich finde eure Erlebnisse und Methoden klasse und dachte, es würde bestimmt viele Nicht-Boardies genauso interessieren. Und da die K&K auch unser AB-Norwegentreffen unterstützt, kam mir der Gedanke mit einem Zeitschriftenartikel von Dir - mehr war an meiner Idee nicht dran, einfach nur dahingetextet. 

Die Fliegen sehr ja wirklich genial aus! Den Boardfliegen-Thread konnte ich anfangs ja noch nachvollziehen, aber jetzt ist er zu unübersichtlich geworden - danke deshalb für den direkten Foto-Link, werde Tanja mal auf´s Nachbinden ansetzen. Einen Kasten voller Ullsocken haben wir ja, und die Muster ähneln schon einem Ringelwurm - aber Dein Muster dürfte die Butts mehr begeistern. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

da nimmst du uns ja schonmal die ersten Bedenken #h +
Ich sag ja, man muss darüber sprechen. Wir haben noch keine Berührungen mit soetwas "Großem", wie der Kutter&Küste. Ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich auch nicht, dass Berichte, wie sie von unserem Team kommen genug Interesse für K&K wecken könnten.


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Absolut!


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

PS: Tanja guckte auf das Flatfishfly-Pic und sagte "Druck mal aus."! Ich mit meinen zwei linken Händen bin begeistert, denn sie hat sogar das entsprechende Bindematerial in den Kästen!!!

Ähem, welche Hakengröße wäre genehm für den ollen Borstenwurm?


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

ich nehme zwei 6er Hayabusa. Recht kurz im Schenkel.

Als erstes Kugelaugen angewunden (nach unten wg. Schwerpunkt)
Als zweites eine Hechel an den Kopf gepalmert
Zwei Stücken (15cm) braune und schwarze Kaktuschenille wird an den Kopfhaken über den ganzen Schenkel angewunden und anschließend im Abstand von 1cm geknotet. Zwischen erstem und zweitem Haken sind etwa 5 Knoten. Das Ende der Kaktuschenille an den zweiten Haken komplett anlegen (ungeknotet) und vorsichtig aber herzhaft anwinden. 

Und dann abdafür #6


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

That´s Tanja now: Was ist bidde ein Hayabusa-Haken? Welcher Partridge oder Mustad wäre ähnlich?Und wie hast Du die beiden Haken verbunden? Mit der vorsichtigen Wicklung ist dazwischen klar.

Ich denke, wir machen mal nächstes Mal, wenn wir in Kappeln/ Schlei bei Papa sind, eine schnelle Instruction!

Liebe Grüße

Tanja


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hayabusa ist nur meine bevorzugte Marke. Viel Schärfer als Partidge. Der 6er Hayabusa Fly373 ist etwas kürzer als ein Partridge CS11. Legt euch da nicht so fest. Verbunden wird was da ist.

Das Anlegen der Chenille und sorgfältige anwinden über den ganzen Schenkel hält bombenfest. Wenn ein Fisch am hinteren Haken hängt brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die Platten beissen übrigens fast immer vom Kopf her.


----------



## fly-martin (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Hallo
Wo gibt es eigentlich die Teeny am günstigsten ?


----------



## Karstein (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

@ Martin als Anhaltspunkt: habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens hier in Berlin 64,00 € gelöhnt, in der Verpackung war eine noch eine DVD in sehr guter Qualität von Jim Teeny drin mit kleinem Wurf- und Knotenkurs.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Moinsen, Karsten!!

 Welcher Händler is datt denn jenau?
 Ick jehe immer zu Knut, dem "Eggers" gehört.
 Ich bekomme dort immer so das eine oder andere Prozent, und auch weil er schon fast ein Kumpel von mir ist.

 CU
 Ralph


----------



## Karstein (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Moin Ralph!

Meine Teeny habe ich aus dem Angelhaus Koss, Tegeler Weg/ Wedding. Die FliFi-Abteilung ist vielleicht nicht so groß wie Knut Fiebig´s in der Joachimstaler Straße, aber ich finde dort eigentlich immer, was ich brauche. 

Gruß zum Nachbarn

Karsten  #h


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Du meinst Tegeler Str., gell?!? ... Tegeler Weg ist an der Spree entlang, Charlottenburg ... aber egal, dort war ich auch mal, ist aber schon was her ... und für mich ungünstig gelegen.
 Weißt Du zufällig, ob sie dort Patridge Haken haben?


----------



## Karstein (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Recht hast! Tegeler Straße natürlich. Habe jetzt neulich nicht drauf geachtet, aber früher haben wir die Partridge Haken zum Fliegenbinden dort immer gekauft.


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Jut ... dann bin ich mal dahin, denn die GRS ... CS 14 ST, oder so sind glaub ich für Fredes und Magnussens ziemlich gut ... die wollt ich probieren, im Okt. auf MeFo.


----------



## Karstein (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Und wenn er sie nicht da haben sollte, wird Alex sie bestimmt bestellen für Dich!


----------



## fly-martin (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Teeny T-300?*

Danke für die Info Karsten

Ich hatte sie bisher nur bei Onkel B gesehen - und nicht so günstig. Allerdings wird es bei mir wohl eine T400 werden - wegen der schweren Rute. Allerdings schwanke ich immer noch zwischen der Deep Cresent 400 und de Teeny; preislich nimmt sich das nichts.


----------

